# iDvd 7.0.3 Encoding Problem



## Nuvidan (May 2, 2009)

I'm having trouble with iDvd encoding a movie produced in HD (1920x1080). The movie plays perfectly in quicktime but as soon as I create a DVD or TS video file using iDvd, the picture pixelated after about 42 minutes into the movie. 
I've tried Permissions Repair, deleting the Preference .plist files of iDvd and Quicktime, uninstalling and reinstalling iDvd, clearing extra disk space, disconnecting all other periferals, rebooting, etc.... but still no joy.

The problem does not appear to be the movie file as it plays perfectly in QuickTime, without pixelating. 

My System:
iMac 24" dual core Intel
OSX 10.5.6
iDvd 7.0.3
QuickTime ...? (latest, off iLife 09)
RAM Memory installed 4Gb
Free disk space - approx. 66Gb
iDvd encoding - Professional quality
Movie duration - 1:59:20 (halving the duration of the movie produced the same results)

Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated. A solution will be celebrated!! 

Thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

THe problem is that iDVD is not designed to handle HD film, or to burn in HD, so it is choking. You need to reduce the quality of the film before sending it to iDVD. The easiest way is with iMovie HD if you have it. Open a new project as DV or DV Widescreen and then add the video. It will convert the video to standard def and then when you click the share to iDVD it will add that video.


----------



## Nuvidan (May 2, 2009)

Much appreciated. I'll give that a try and report back.

I might just add that this is my fourth HD project burning using iDvd and all previous movies burnt just fine. I'm also looking at downscaling the encoding quality to High Quality instead of Professional, burning on another User account, etc.

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Nuvidan (May 2, 2009)

OK I tried dropping the .mov file into iMovie (iLife 09 version) and it didn't want it.

My only alternative was to export using Quicktime settings, but that couldn't take my Chapter markers from FCE. I exported to a smaller resolution file format, dropped it into iDVD and had iDVD create chapters every ten minutes as requested. Pity it couldn't take my own chapter markers.

I heard about an update for FCE 4.0.1..? anyone know if this chapter marker export issue has been addressed..?


----------

